# Sippo Lake ?



## eyecatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone ever ice fishes at sippo lake in canton.I know theres alot of small gills in there in the summer.I would like to get out sat. and only have limited time and was thinking about going there since its close.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

A buddy of mine told me that there were people ice fishing Sippo yesterday. I've ice fished it before with very little luck. All you gotta do is find them. Maybe ask inside the bait shop and they can help you. Good luck.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I ice fished it twice last year.

I was catching so many dinks it got boring. My son liked it though. It kept him busy.

I tried numerous baits/presentations hoping for a pickeral or bass, but no luck there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

We fished there last year one time. Good variety of fish caught.... Gills, Bass, Perch and Crappie from the same hole. Nothing really big though.


----------

